# CC's P/RR/S /// Power/Olympic Lifts



## ccr_bballer33 (Aug 11, 2006)

well, im back and at it again. I have been working out seriously past two months before that it was on and off not as serious as I had hoped. But ehh, thats the past. Anyway, I would like to incorporate some power lifting and olympic lifts into my routine. I am 18 year old 6'4 227lbs (as of today) athlete who has used P/RR/S for some time now.. I recently graduated from high school and will be attending Fresno State pretty soon here. I have given up sports, but have turned my drive towards powerlifting. It seems to fit my build, although once a skinny kid now a little bulked up. ha. Back to the topic, I definitely would like some advice on when and how to use power lifts such as cleans, bench and squats. Although I have been doing these for some time because of athletics (primarily basketball) I never set them apart or took them too seriously...well anything is greatly appreciated thanks guys, im off on another adventure.

I hit the gym today, will post details after work. Running a bit behind.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 12, 2006)

the contested powerlifts are squat, bench, dead

the olympic lifts are snatch, clean and jerk

Cleans can help you train your deadlift though.

What is your exact routine?  I wouldn't know how to fit the olympic lifts in P/RR/S.  It doesn't lend itself well to that sort of training.


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Aug 12, 2006)

Yeah, I'm not sure how that would work. I was hoping to designate each day to a certain style possibly, for instance. Yesterday I worked out at an old Coach's of mine physical therapy facility. He mixes things up, such as one day we'll do heavy weights and more isolated movements. Other days, its big compound movements or possibly bodyweight exercises. I tend to trust him being, he has his degree and doctorate. Also he competed in strongman competitions and bench/deadlift comps.

Anyway,  I do know which and what the exercises are I have been performing them at a high level for at least two years. Football was and is a very big deal at my school (Private Catholic School)...we are currently 62-0 and have the longest streak in california. The weightroom was a large part of that, where we took pride in that also.


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Aug 15, 2006)

well, after some debating and sorting through other programs, I realized Starr's 5x5 program seems to be what I am currently looking for. With a little tweak from Funk adding some olympic lifts, this is how the first day looked...

it was tough finding the correct weight for 5x5..

*BW: 228*

*Cleans*
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 3 
*
worked on form, real tight. Weight wasn't too bad, yet I feel if I up the weight my form may suffer*

*still a little confused as to how many reps/sets I should use for the oly lifts.

Squats
*225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x5 (right about now...I was dying.)
225 x 4
225 x 3

*Bench
*225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
*
Chins
*3 sets of 10

Today was a pretty good workout, definitely something different approach wise. Also, today was more of a testing of the waters sort of situation. Wasn't sure how I would hold up on certain exercises such as the squats being alone and doing five sets. Overall, I like the program template and like where I am going with this.


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Aug 23, 2006)

sorry didnt have much time to keep everything posted did hit the gym though last week as planned. So far the new Starr program is working great. Todays workout...

Power cleans:
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5...The form on these is critical, I really have to focus. The weight isn't too much of a factor, yet it is still a great exercise. On the latter sets when I am fatigued I see myself slippin' on the form. really need to work on that.

Hammer rows:
230 x 5
230 x 5
230 x 5

Incline Bench:
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

Squats:
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5

Really began to struggle on the latter part of every exercise, To be honest I have never done squats on my own until last week always had a spotter directly behind me. So I believe I have a mental block slowing me down, just need to get past that and get on to the real weight!

anyway, the workouts are great overall at the moment. It is something new and my body is not quite used to it so the results are definitely showing and in good time. Will continue to stick with it, hopefully be able to get online more and post these up. Not much sitting time between work, weights and now college.


----------

